
Show HN: Steve Jobs Tribute Page - jorgesanzpe
http://jorgesanz.xyz/2016/03/25/website-steve-jobs-tribute-page/
======
ppetty
Steve would’ve nitpicked too, so:

[https://github.com/jorge-sanz/tribute-page/blob/gh-
pages/css...](https://github.com/jorge-sanz/tribute-page/blob/gh-
pages/css/main.css#L98)

~~~
jorgesanzpe
Thanks for reporting this bug

------
swagv1
Thanks, Steve, for showing me how I too could cure pancreatic cancer by eating
only peas.

~~~
mattbillenstein
lol

------
wingerlang
If I didn't know that lots of sites are "height = 100%" sectioned, I would
have just pressed the play button.

Add a "scroll down" maybe?

------
mattbillenstein
Please stop worshiping Steve Jobs -- he wasn't that great of a guy.

~~~
thevibesman
I don't think the OP is worshiping Steve Jobs, but perhaps they just needed a
quick topic for this educational project the was doing.

